# A/Câ€™d my RTTâ€™s



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally got some time and now my rttâ€™s can be used any time needed. 

























































Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

Thatâ€™s awesome. Have you tested it yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Did yesterday while putting it together. Both where at 75 with front door not zipped and mattress out. Should be just perfect for night time use.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is very nice and would be great on a micro camper, heck yeah.


----------

